# 93 VR6 Engine bay cleanup



## timthetinyhorse (May 25, 2009)

I have read a lot of threads about cleaning engine bays etc but im still unsure what i should do with the bay on my 93 VR6 corrado,

I have recently fitted a fully refurbished rocker box and inlet manifold along with repainting the HT lead plastics so that the main area of the engine bay looks perfect however the rest of the bay if grubby and not close to how i want it to look,

Of course i understand that with no big plastic covers etc like on a modern car this isnt an easy task but any advice would be very much appreciated....

I have bought a couple of rolls of loom wrap to tidy up the wiring etc but all of the pipe work etc is looking grubby and old and i really need to sort it out before summer.

Cheers

Rob


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Lots of different sized brushes, degreaser, take your time and you will be fine. Very rewarding once the engine bay is done.


----------



## timthetinyhorse (May 25, 2009)

thanks mate

will wait for the weather to get better and have a go


----------



## Dr 0CD (Mar 5, 2011)

Yep, I use Autoglym Engine Degreaser (the light blue one), applied with a paintbrush/toothbrush on hard surfaces and a rag on flexible components/pipework.

Then spray on Autoglym Rubber & Vinyl Care (the orange one) and leave to dry, just wiping off any excess.

Engine bay looks like new once done.

My S3 has now covered 97k miles (just ticked over today..)


----------

